# Poodle Wool



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Call me crazy, but every time I've clipped of shaved some of Scooter's
hair, I've saved it in a large freezer bag. Weird right? But I was wondering
for people that knit, or whatever they may use it for if they would actually
buy it? Poodles wool actually being hypoallergic is also always a plus. 

I know some of us would have it made if we could actually make cash off
of doing this, you guys are lucky that has the standards! LOL!

Keep a look out for Scooter's wool on ebay! LMAO!

http://flickr.com/photos/kiely_cat/3016696228/


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

I am actually very interested in making poodle yarn! But I need to get a spinning wheel, because the little hand spindle I have just isn't worth the trouble.

Scooter's hair would make a beautiful yarn! The hair is easiest to spin if it's 3-4 inches long.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a very interesting idea! I could have loads of it by now! lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

maybe this is a silly question but as a groomer who deals with nasty dirty dogs all day I have to ask... do you wash the hair before you clip it off? I have actualy had people come and buy dog hair from me so yes you can sell it. I'd imagine that it would have to be clean to make yarn out of. The people I've sold it to were interested in dirty hair to put in their garden to ward off critters.. ?? 

Haha that makes me think, has anyone ever seen the movie critters? LoL - Sorry Ima weirdo


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> maybe this is a silly question but as a groomer who deals with nasty dirty dogs all day I have to ask... do you wash the hair before you clip it off?



Great question actually! Yes, before a clipping he is usually throughly shampooed, bathed, dried off, and picked out. 


LOL, I put an ad on craiglist to see if anyone is interested, wouldn't
that be crazy and yet amazing if people wanted to buy our poodles
hair? :whoo:

http://littlerock.craigslist.org/art/949824584.html


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Jako said:


> Scooter's hair would make a beautiful yarn!


Aww, thanks! I think he would make some lovely yarn as well seeing
how purdy his coat is.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, the hair should come from a clean dog, and be washed again either before or after spinning. This wash may include a diluted vinegar rinse to help get rid of any doggy smell. 

Any dirt, burrs, or matted hair should be discarded.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh man, you mean I can't have a matted poodle fur coat?? Dang, and I so wanted one. Lord knows I could probably provide enough of that type of fur for 10 coats, just give me a week or so.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Oh man, you mean I can't have a matted poodle fur coat??


Oh noes. 

LOL!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

With the amount I clipped off T last week I reckon I could have made a babies jumpsuit LOL. Must say I'd probably buy a scarf or a jumper but I'm not crafty so I can't see me knitting or felting anytime soon!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

I saw a show one time about a shop, I believe it was in NYC, where you could have things like hats and scarves made from your dogs hair. I find it a little odd, but I've tried to talk my dad into keeping alpacas at his place for the same reason, so I guess dog fur shouldn't be all that odd either.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Poodle Yarn is an interesting idea... $900 for a coat on the above link WOW.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

ToddW said:


> Poodle Yarn is an interesting idea... $900 for a coat on the above link WOW.


$900?! HOLY CRAP! I'm going to learn how to spin wool and make clothes! LMAO!


----------



## poodleit (Dec 10, 2008)

things made from Poodle's hair (any dog hair) actually are very beneficial for people with arthritis. But Poodles are so special - no allergy concern 
I am saving my poodles hair too. I read that it is better to keep it in a paper bag, as plastic prevents it from breathing.
I love Polo's white gorgeous yarn, and the gray from mercymoon's cutie.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

poodleit said:


> things made from Poodle's hair (any dog hair) actually are very beneficial for people with arthritis. But Poodles are so special - no allergy concern
> I am saving my poodles hair too. I read that it is better to keep it in a paper bag, as plastic prevents it from breathing.
> I love Polo's white gorgeous yarn, and the gray from mercymoon's cutie.


Oh okay, I will find a paper bag instead. Good idea!
Aww thanks btw! :hug:


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Did you get a buyer yet MM? 
Love that poodle jumper, it looks so snuggly.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> Did you get a buyer yet MM?
> Love that poodle jumper, it looks so snuggly.


Not yet, I only listed it on that one site, I need to renew the
ad anyways, lol.


----------

